# Quiz - Can you name the subspecies?



## duxnbux

*What is the subspecies of this turkey?*​
Eastern515.15%Rio Grand1133.33%Merriam1751.52%


----------



## duxnbux

Can you identify the subspecies ths turkey is? Feel free to add your thoughts on why it is that subspecies.

[siteimg]1537[/siteimg]

You can also try to name the gun that my dad harvested the bird with....(check out the choke system)


----------



## Dan Bueide

Looks like a Merriam's to me.

Winchester 1300?
Weatherby 82?

On the choke, the ol' beehive. First adjustable choke I ever saw - before tubes were vogue.


----------



## take EM' close

I'm going with Meriams because that's all we shoot around here and the Whites of the tail feathers gives it away...though I could be wrong. :lol:


----------



## duxnbux

Dan,

You are right on the choke system but will have to keep guessing on the gun...


----------



## duxnbux

Merriam is what we originally thought too but someone in the area that we hunted said that some Rios were released a few years back and he thought that it might be a Rio but he wasn't sure.

Here is a picture of a merriam...










Here is a picture of a Rio...










Here is a closer picture of our bird...

[siteimg]1562[/siteimg]

It is kind of a tough call. Not being an expert on turkey's subspecies I thought that I'd ask for some other's opinions.

Thanks for the feedback...


----------



## mtnhntr

Looks just like my old mossberg 500 with the c-lect choke system. Although the stocks look a little diferent. Is that right?

Just found this sight and had a question. My buddie and I have just drawn NR montana deer tags. This year they discounted the turkey tags for non-residents that draw a deer tag to 55.00. We will be hunting in November in the SE corner near Broadus. Can anyone tell me if it would be worth our while to get the tag and if so point me to an area that holds good gobbler populations? Thanks, Carl


----------



## duxnbux

mtnhntr...you are correct on the model of gun.... :beer:

Can't give a really complete answer on the other question...hopefully someone more familiar with that area will be able to give you more information on your question.


----------



## mtnhntr

Thought so. I live in Washington state and still use that gun, mostly for grouse as it has a 2 3/4 chamber. Not sure on it's age as I bought it used, but it's fun to hunt with since you can change that choke with a twist of the wrist. Can't use steel shot with it though. I get questions on it once in a while when someone sees it. 
Turkey hunting is just getting big here and I've yet to get one. I plan on it though. Just real busy lately.


----------



## dogdigger

eastern and merrium cross got dark brown startin and then light on the top the fan.

mark


----------



## iwantabuggy

Here in Idaho we get a lot of Merriams/Rio Hybrids. They all look just like this one.....That would be my guess.


----------



## siucowboy

looks like the eastern - merriam crosses that are typical of nebraska too...


----------



## Chuck Smith

I was going to say a Rio/merriam hybrid.....Where r u located?


----------



## wirehairman

mtnhntr said:


> Just found this sight and had a question. My buddie and I have just drawn NR montana deer tags. This year they discounted the turkey tags for non-residents that draw a deer tag to 55.00. We will be hunting in November in the SE corner near Broadus. Can anyone tell me if it would be worth our while to get the tag and if so point me to an area that holds good gobbler populations? Thanks, Carl


You'll be in prime turkey country anywhere around Broadus. The Custer National Forest holds a ton of turkeys, in particular.


----------



## TheBear

First of all what part of the country was it shot?
Second I agree it appears to be a cross. 
By you telling the location we can give advice on the cross.


----------



## WingedShooter7

yeah deff merriam i know those birds like the back oh my hand (seeing thats all thats down here)


----------

